# Charting and constant EWCM?



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm really lax at the moment and not charting my temperature as I'm living away from home and basically finding it impossible. However we're going home next week so I'll be starting temping again then.

So all I've been charting recently is my cervical fluid but I am basically never having any dry days. It starts before my period ends with eggwhite slippery fluid and generally just phases in and out between creamy and eggwhite throughout the month and then I get my period again, anywhere between 32 and 46 days later.

Before having my dd I was diagnosed with PCO, and I never had any EWCM, or any temp rise but conceived on my third cycle of Clomid. Before the Clomid though my cycles were anything between 5 weeks and 12 weeks long.

Basically I'm looking for insight into why I might just have constant EWCM now after never having it at all before having dd. She is now 28 months old and still breastfeeding day and night but I've been having reasonably regular periods since she was 7 months old.

Any ideas would be appreciated, I don't know where to look for more informatin at the moment. I own TCOYF but its back in England so I can't read it at the moment.


----------



## cathochick (Oct 17, 2004)

If at all possible I'd recommend a Billings Method or Creighton Model class. They're great for gals with constant or irregular mucus. The PCOS likely has a lot to do with the irregular mucus.


----------

